# Needle/Ring and thread gender predictor test 11 out of 15 correct so far!



## Unexpected212

I'm thinking of staying team yellow but in the mean time I was reading about where you:

Tie a needle or a ring to a piece of thread or hair and hold it over your belly whilst lying down.

If it moves in a strong circular motion =girl

If it swings back and forward = boy

I did mine with my wedding ring and a strand of hair and each time it went in really strong circles so It guessed a girl for me

Anyone else going to try this??

We should get a list going of guesses and if they are right or not

I'll start!

So far 11 out of 15 correct!

Unexpected212: Predicted: Girl :pink: Bump is :pink:
Mummynummy: Predicted Girl :pink: Baby is :pink:
Beneli: Predicted Girl :pink: Baby is :pink:
LittleMinx: Predicted Girl :pink: Bump is: :pink:
Rainydays9: Predicted Boy :blue: Bump is :pink:
MeOhMya: Predicted Boy :blue: Baby is :pink:
MaMaRed1012 Predicted Girl :pink:
bigbloomerz Predicted Girl :pink: Bump is :pink:
CarrieH Predicted Boy :blue:
LoveMyBaby786 Predicted Boy :blue:
fandabby Predicted Girl :pink: baby is :pink:
sourskittle Predicted boy :blue:
Kimmy04: Predicted girl :pink: baby is :pink:
vickyandchick: Predicted girl :pink: bump is :blue:
jentwistle: Predicted girl :pink: Bump is :pink:
EMYJC: Predicted Girl: :pink:
Mummylaura93: Predicted Girl :pink: bump is :pink:
nickyb: Predicted Girl :pink: Bump is :pink:
madseasons: Predicted Boy :blue: bump is :pink:
Holly81: Predicted Boy :blue:
Breeelizabeth: Predicted Girl :pink: bump is :pink:


----------



## mummynummy

i done this a few days ago and first it says boy then girl so kinda confused lol i try again and make that final one and post it


----------



## Unexpected212

Sounds good! I know it's probably wrong but it's a bit of harmless fun. Will be interesting to see how many times it is right :)


----------



## mummynummy

okay it says girl lol, i know i love this kind of things and the gender prediction tests too , i have to admit i did this with my daughter and it came out right so this is gonna be interesting :D


----------



## Unexpected212

I would love a girl so I'm hoping it's right

Obviously I'll be greatful for a healthy child but I can't help wanting one of each. It would be lovely. 

I love all this stuff too :)


----------



## mummynummy

same here as long as the baby healthy i dont mind, one of each would be nice though, do you have a scan picture, i put mine on this forum to see what people think so far i got girls lol :thumbup:


----------



## Unexpected212

No not far enough yet for a scan picture. Well I have one at 7 weeks but it just looks like a kidney bean lol!! When I get one I will post it for sure.


----------



## mummynummy

Aww yeah, should've looked at your ticker lol. It amaze me how from a kidney bean to a baby at the 12 week scan. That be good can't wait to see it :)


----------



## Beneli

I did it with both my boys and it always went back and forth. This time it always goes in circles! Staying team yellow but hoping it's right!


----------



## Unexpected212

I shall put you on the list! No matter how I try mine it goes in circles it's so weird!


----------



## LittleMinx

I tried and it went in HUGE circles.. So according to that its a girl :pink:


----------



## Unexpected212

Please let me know when you know what your having guys and I'll update :) I'm excited to see how accurate it will be :)

Chinese Gender also said girl for me,...but it said girl for my son too lol


----------



## rainydays9

Have just done this and it's saying boy
21 weeks scan on 3rd March so will find out
then :0)


----------



## Beneli

I did it with my boys and it swung back and forth everytime. This time I only get circles...only time will tell!


----------



## Unexpected212

Have added you guys :) will be exciting to find out


----------



## florence_

mines doing both :( so I cant tell, do you have to get someone else to hold the thread/hair? do u put it over your pelvis or tummy, over my pelvis is circles over my tummy it swings?? I find out 27th jan cant wait, not bothered either was but hubby wants a boy, Chinese gender says boy, psychic man in work says boy, everyone else says girl ??? x


----------



## Unexpected212

I held it myself over where I think the baby would be so low down in my pelvis lol


----------



## MeeOhMya

I just did it and it predicted boy! I did it like 8 times lol just to make sure and definitely swayed back and forth :)


----------



## Unexpected212

I will add you. So excited to find out if any of these are right lol


----------



## MeeOhMya

Thanks! I just noticed we are due at the same time. Aug 27th right?


----------



## Unexpected212

Around then yeah! Oh wow your right were exactly the same weeks pregnant. That's awesome.


----------



## MaMaRed1012

Well, according to this I am having a girl. I have an elective gender scan in 3 days so I shall know soon.

However, hubby and I both think girl too. :winkwink:


----------



## bigbloomerz

With my wedding ring it sort of went between both, then I used my husbands ring and it went in very definite circles!


----------



## Unexpected212

I've added you both to the list!

Bet your so excited to find out Mamared


----------



## CarrieH

I'm currently 7 weeks and have absolutely no patience. I'm dying to know the gender. I have done numerous tests including the ring on thread. According to all my tests it says I'm having a boy. I'm a bit in disbelief because my side of the family never gets boys. It would be great but just mind blowing. I know the hubby and my dad would be ecstatic.


----------



## LoveMyBaby786

With my first it said girl. Scan said boy so I tried again after scan and it 'switched' to boy lol this time kt says boy so we shall see ;)


----------



## Unexpected212

Have added you both to the list. You better all come and update me I'm dying to know lol


----------



## LittleMinx

It was correct for me, baby is a girl x


----------



## MeeOhMya

LittleMinx said:


> It was correct for me, baby is a girl x

You're the first to update :) Congratulations!! Very exciting


----------



## Unexpected212

Thank you for updating

got my scan booked for 15th March :)


----------



## fandabby

Hi ladies, I did this and although it starts swinging to side it moves itself around and into a circle, so looks like girl.

I also did the bicarbonate soda wee test and this showed girl too.

Fun to do.

Good luck everyone.


----------



## Sour_Skittle

Mine says boy :) hope it's right!


----------



## Unexpected212

Have added you to the list x


----------



## bigbloomerz

Gender scan complete, on team pink!


----------



## Unexpected212

I'm team pink too!


----------



## Unexpected212

So far 3 out of 3 have been right!


----------



## fandabby

WOW awesome.

Congratulations ladies, hope it's the gender you were hoping for and spooky the dowsing correct so far.

Watch this space for more updates.

I am in for a scan next Wednesday so I will see if they can tell me.


----------



## kimmy04

I tried this and it said girl for me. Hope it's right! Won't know for a few more weeks though.


----------



## vickyandchick

I tried this and it said girl, won't know for a little while longer yet.


----------



## J.Entwistle

Have done mibe a few times now and all times got girl, our 20wk scan is tomorrow - will report back! :) bicarb of soda also says girl x


----------



## J.Entwistle

We are indeed team :pink: in absolute shock! :)


----------



## Unexpected212

congratulations!!!


----------



## Unexpected212

Any more updates ladies?


----------



## fandabby

J.Entwistle said:


> We are indeed team :pink: in absolute shock! :)

Congratulations.... :flower:


----------



## fandabby

No update yet, we decided not to do sex scan so will definitely update once delivered.

We get induced 38 weeks if things ok or could be sooner, lady came at 34 weeks so not long really.

Still dowsing and get girl so not changed from earlier in pregnancy.

Good luck ladies.


----------



## MeeOhMya

I'm team yellow too! 15 more weeks :)


----------



## vickyandchick

I tried this again about 4 weeks ago at 16 weeks, it went in circles once and then swung back and forth all the other times.
We are deffo team blue:blue: Maybe it works better the further along you are:shrug:


----------



## fandabby

Update as promised. 

We gave birth Wednesday to a beautiful little GIRL. 

It was right for us!

Good luck ladies.


----------



## Unexpected212

Yay how exciting congratulations xx


----------



## EMYJC

Please can I be added. Circles for me and so far with my 12 week scan every is saying girl. Chinese gender and baking soda say boy though


----------



## Unexpected212

Will add you now :)


----------



## MummyLaura93

Does this work with anything that resembles a ring? I literally don't own a single ring so I used an ear tunnel and couldn't find any string so I used some iPhone head phones. Literally improvised this super quick but must be the most silly improvisation of this test ever but it went round in circles so predicted girl I'm guessing?

Chinese gender predictor says boy, baking soda says girl.


----------



## Unexpected212

I'd guess anything similar would work...I will put you down as pink :)


----------



## nickyb

Hi u can add me I used a strand of my hair and a ring it went in big circles since been confirmed by cvs it's a girl :happydance: :pink:


----------



## Unexpected212

I've updated some of these using signatures of people who haven't come back x


----------



## fandabby

Mostly accurate then. How exciting....


----------



## MummyLaura93

Has anybody tested it on anyone else??

Every time I hover it over my belly it goes round in circles, so I showed my OH and he was obviously skeptical and said now see what it does when you move it away from your belly.. So I did and it stopped dead. Moved it back to my belly and it went in circles again. Tried this about 3 times.

I then put it over OH's heart and it swung back and forth and the same with my 2 year old son :)


----------



## holly81

Mine says boy. Ohhhhh I hope it's right! 

I'm sure it's a girl though :( Might get some more clues at 20 week scan (3 weeks today!). Not finding out though. Team yellow all the way :)


----------



## madseasons

Mine said :blue: and its a :pink: haha


----------



## Unexpected212

Added these :)


----------



## MeeOhMya

Gave birth to a beautiful baby girl on Tuesday! So wrong for me :)


----------



## Unexpected212

Congratulations!!!


----------



## MeeOhMya

Thank you :)


----------



## Breeelizabeth

Both the ring test and the Chinese gender prediction charts said girl and she's definitely all girl :)


----------



## MummyLaura93

I'm on team pink! So it was right for me! :pink:


----------



## Midnightie

Tried mine with ring and needle, and both say girl. :)


----------



## holly81

Haha so this thread is pretty dead now, but I'm too excited not to post somewhere!

We had a growth scan today (28 weeks) and 'accidentally' found out the sex. Turns out my prediction was right! We're having a........boy!!! :D Hooray!! Soooo excited :D


----------

